# Who Does Gucci Cloth interior



## PS2MODCHIP (Feb 2, 2003)

I wanna get a few prices preferbay in or around the Detroit are for gucci interior on the front and back seats of my 03' monte carlo thanks


----------



## DmitriM (Jan 14, 2003)

I got a shop in Redmond, WA. We've done over 10 Gucci interiors so far, I still have some 3 yards of material left over (grey cloth with a black pattern), which should be enough to cover your seats. We charge around 800 for something like that, let me know if you are interested.

Dmitri
Redmond Auto Center
425-885-6707
206-579-8080


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

John from the UCE ky chapter can do it as well. His name is 95 ss swangin.











Last edited by lowriders2choppers at Dec 11 2003, 11:55 AM


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

thats a beautifully done interior. much props


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

in a year that wont be cool


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

actually, i didnt want to say anything. I hate the fabric . but the workmanship looks supurb :cheesy:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Dec 11 2003, 05:39 PM
> *in a year that wont be cool *


 let me worry about that  :biggrin:


----------



## DmitriM (Jan 14, 2003)

That interior is sick as fuck, don't listen to the haters, maybe in a year they'll get their chump change together and get their done, you'll see. :biggrin:


----------



## ThaGZ (Jan 1, 2003)

eh yo DmitriM, you got a shop in redmond? im like 15 minutes from yall in woodinville but im in seattle most of the time, fams out there. anyway, what kind of work yall do? is it just custom interiors or will you guys do like a the whole thing, rims, system, interior, etc... im getting a car soon and i just cant stand rollin stock


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DmitriM_@Dec 11 2003, 10:05 PM
> *That interior is sick as fuck, don't listen to the haters, maybe in a year they'll get their chump change together and get their done, you'll see. :biggrin:*


 caption save a gucci :biggrin:


----------



## DmitriM (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ThaGZ_@Dec 13 2003, 02:03 PM
> *eh yo DmitriM, you got a shop in redmond? im like 15 minutes from yall in woodinville but im in seattle most of the time, fams out there. anyway, what kind of work yall do? is it just custom interiors or will you guys do like a the whole thing, rims, system, interior, etc... im getting a car soon and i just cant stand rollin stock *


  We do a little bit of everything, I try to just stick to the interior work, pays well and no hassles, but we get good hook ups on wheels, some stereo work, cheap as fuck tint hook up, cheap paint, so I think when you are ready we'll be able to take care of some if not all your problems, hit us up when you get a chance, and open the local North West Car and Truck and you'll see our page in there.


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

we do it here in cincy 
do gucci,Luis, christian dior,burberry, suede, ostrich,gator... anything
how you wanting the seats done????


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Dec 17 2003, 03:19 PM
> *we do it here in cincy
> do gucci,Luis, christian dior,burberry, suede, ostrich,gator... anything
> how you wanting the seats done????*


 WHO DOES? 

Please don't tell me it's Spade's... :uh: 

The dude won't even call me back... :uh:  :angry: 

What kind of business man is that... :uh: 

Not hatin' but what is right is right...


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O. Ryder+Dec 19 2003, 08:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (R.O. Ryder @ Dec 19 2003, 08:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--hydraulicmike_@Dec 17 2003, 03:19 PM
> *we do it here in cincy
> do gucci,Luis, christian dior,burberry, suede, ostrich,gator... anything
> how you wanting the seats done????*


Please don't tell me it's Spade's... :uh: 
The dude won't even call me back... :uh:  :angry: 
What kind of business man is that... :uh: 
Not hatin' but what is right is right... [/b][/quote]
Trevis ... by your response you must not have gotten/or read the pm i sent you a little over a week after the show at dave and busters. If this is the case then it is my fault and not ricks and i appologize for that. I had said at that that time that rick was puttin the murals on hold do to the cost of redoing the truck for SEMA and trying to get the home theater rooms together to start selling them. When the time come that they are ready to do them you will be one of the people called. 

back to this thread yes Spade Kreations does all specialty materials and custom logos. the interior guy is mike durante and in cincinnati his work is second to none as all he does is quality work.


----------

